

How to check commit comments on SVN Commit? - vijaydev
http://www.waltercedric.com/java-j2ee-mainmenu-53/165-tools/1678-how-to-check-commit-comments-on-svn-commit.html

======
bensummers
If your developers can't be bothered with decent log messages, they're just
going to subvert this by typing longer but unhelpful messages.

